# Off Season Journal- Test e/npp/tren ace/Dbol/cjc295/ghrp2/DNP/Insulin



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Really enjoyed logging last years off season and prep so going to do so again. My plan this year is a few blasts followed by a run of DNP to reduce back down any unwanted body fat as well as provide me with a rebound to blast from again. I will be competing again at the back end of 2015 so be looking to add a good amount of mass again but this time keeping the weight reigned in and the body fat down. I will be using Prochem oils and orals. Wildcat/pharma ancillaries. Toms peptides and Novorapid insulin


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Did u compete at leeds by anychance mate ?


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Did u compete at leeds by anychance mate ?


Yes mate I did


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Where did you place ? Was it 3rd ?

I was sat next to @sxbarnes. Going . Ive defo seen this dude he had a log on ukm .

If im correct ... I was personally appauled at the result i had u 1/2nd . Love the shape u had . Full muscle bellys


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

This was the result of last years logged offseason and prep. 2013 to 2014


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Where did you place ? Was it 3rd ?
> 
> I was sat next to @sxbarnes. Going . Ive defo seen this dude he had a log on ukm .
> 
> If im correct ... I was personally appauled at the result i had u 1/2nd . Love the shape u had . Full muscle bellys


yes mate I got 3rd. Spoke to the judges afterwards and I got relegated from winner to 3rd because of gyno


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will be good to follow!

What dosages of everything are you doing and how you running slin?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

See i knew it was you . i had you as winning too. And i wasnt as close but i didnt notice much gyno. And ive seen sum bad gyno . How did you feel about it all?

Looked absoloutely immense btw mate .


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Will be good to follow!
> 
> What dosages of everything are you doing and how you running slin?


Just writing up the protocol mate. Will be up shortly


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> See i knew it was you . i had you as winning too. And i wasnt as close but i didnt notice much gyno. And ive seen sum bad gyno . How did you feel about it all?
> 
> Looked absoloutely immense btw mate .


Was a bit gutted to be honest mate. Didn't get the invite I went for. Felt like a waste of a year. But im over it all now haha. Time to crack on for 2015!

Thanks mate  Look better next year hopefully


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Will be following @tof89 

Looking awesome mate!!!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

tof89 said:


> View attachment 160385
> View attachment 160386
> 
> 
> This was the result of last years logged offseason and prep. 2013 to 2014


what weight are you in the second pic? thats a good amount of size to be carrying for a comp :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

tof89 said:


> Was a bit gutted to be honest mate. Didn't get the invite I went for. Felt like a waste of a year. But im over it all now haha. Time to crack on for 2015!
> 
> Thanks mate  Look better next year hopefully


Fairplay to you. That would have probably ended me . The amount of time effort and hard work put in. . Glad ur feeling positive! All the best . Will keep an eye and hoepfully learn a few things


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Im going to be running the off season in different blocks. Aiming to build serious muscle but keep my body fat down. Peptides will be run the whole way through. Run at 3x 100mcg each. Insulin I will be running every 4th day (as long as it falls on a training day) this is to minimise any risk of becoming insulin resistant. Using Metformin from time to time will also ensure I stay insulin sensitive. Insulin days will consist of 3x15iu shots. Breakfast, pre training, and evening meal.

Block 1

Week 1-12 1200mg Test e

Week 1-10 600mg NPP

Week 1-6 70mg Dbol

Week 10-12 500mg DNP

Block 2

Week 12-22 1200mg test e

Week 12-22 700mg tren ace

Week 22-24 300mg test e

Week 22-24 500mg DNP

Block 3

Week 24-36 1200mg test e

Week 24-34 600mg npp

Week 24-30 70mg Dbol

Week 34-36 500mg DNP

Prep will then begin at this point


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

aqualung said:


> what weight are you in the second pic? thats a good amount of size to be carrying for a comp :thumb:


I was probably 212lbs in the picture mate

189lbs in the first one


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

tof89 said:


> yes mate I got 3rd. Spoke to the judges afterwards and I got relegated from winner to 3rd because of gyno


Have you sorted your gyno? If so what did you do to get rid of it and what will you be using/dosages to keep it at bay


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Will you be running any HGH? No T3? What about oral blasts?

Also any reason for test e over a test blend, e.g. sus?


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Have you sorted your gyno? If so what did you do to get rid of it and what will you be using/dosages to keep it at bay


Used some caber to reduce it a little. And will continue to run caber as its progesterone based


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bensif said:


> Will you be running any HGH? No T3? What about oral blasts?
> 
> Also any reason for test e over a test blend, e.g. sus?


No I prefer using the peptides over hgh. Dbol is included in 2 of the blasts. May run 25mcg of t3 but im currently just tapering off and wanting a break from t3 hsage. Will be back in for prep. Maybe sooner. I hate multi esthered blends. Not a fan of them so I dont use them.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

tof89 said:


> No I prefer using the peptides over hgh. Dbol is included in 2 of the blasts. May run 25mcg of t3 but im currently just tapering off and wanting a break from t3 hsage. Will be back in for prep. Maybe sooner. I hate multi esthered blends. Not a fan of them so I dont use them.


Always interesting to see how people's preferences differ. I used to be the same RE blends but when you start pushing the doses I do feel it yields better results and less sides.

Peptides over HGH due to cost?

I asked about t3 as I see you intend to use DNP. I agree with the principle as you want the fat off as quickly as possible so you can get back to your off season but IV found t3 in conjunction with hgh and slin really quite effective at keeping me lean whilst pounding calories.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bensif said:


> Always interesting to see how people's preferences differ. I used to be the same RE blends but when you start pushing the doses I do feel it yields better results and less sides.
> 
> Peptides over HGH due to cost?
> 
> I asked about t3 as I see you intend to use DNP. I agree with the principle as you want the fat off as quickly as possible so you can get back to your off season but IV found t3 in conjunction with hgh and slin really quite effective at keeping me lean whilst pounding calories.


Thats because it up regulates your thyroid. Eat sensibly and dont pound calories and its the same effect. T3 drops at about 10 days of dnp so there's no issues there. As I said t3 will go back in at 25mcg. But ive been on it since march so just having some time off. No I think peptides are much better. Not a cost issue. I stay leaner on them and add more strength and muscle with them. And its not about getting the fat off as quickly as possible because I wont be getting fat during my blasts.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bensif said:


> Always interesting to see how people's preferences differ. I used to be the same RE blends but when you start pushing the doses I do feel it yields better results and less sides.
> 
> Peptides over HGH due to cost?
> 
> I asked about t3 as I see you intend to use DNP. I agree with the principle as you want the fat off as quickly as possible so you can get back to your off season but IV found t3 in conjunction with hgh and slin really quite effective at keeping me lean whilst pounding calories.


And re blends. Stable bloods keep sides at bay. Thats why I prefer a single esther. You can control blood levels much better. And 4ml a week isnt pushing doses


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

tof89 said:


> And re blends. Stable bloods keep sides at bay. Thats why I prefer a single esther. You can control blood levels much better. And 4ml a week isnt pushing doses


Had you been using pharma or generics for hgh? I never got much from peps myself but I was using the cheaper stuff.

I'm half with you on stable blood levels but Enanthate and cyp have always given me dreadful edema. Sust... Doesn't seem to do that to me.

And yeah 4ml ain't but as time goes on etc. After I cruise my next blast I plan to take test up to 1.8g range between sust and prop not including TNE use.

Also curious, you put on over 20lbs of stage weight and it's noticeable the back. Would you attribute that to any particular compound or drug or just to offseason as a whole? I know that may sound a strange question but some people would say tren kept me growing etc, allowed me to ram in calories.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bensif said:


> Had you been using pharma or generics for hgh? I never got much from peps myself but I was using the cheaper stuff.
> 
> I'm half with you on stable blood levels but Enanthate and cyp have always given me dreadful edema. Sust... Doesn't seem to do that to me.
> 
> ...


The peps I use are brilliant. I stacked them with growth for the first phase of last years off season. And I use growth during prep because its easier to use without worrying about meal times etc. I use hyge. Its reliable and so no difference between that and pharma. I wont be going above 1.2g of test. I was only going to run 900 but going to 1200. I attribute my offseason gains purely down to consistency. Nailed every meal. Tracked my macros. Trained smart and intensely. The drugs obviously play a big part in recovery and growth but I wouldn't attribute a particular compound to that. I do say that tren keeps you growing during prep though. I am a big fan of tren ace. But it will figure heavily during prep so only getting one stint during my offseason.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi mate you look great in pics, and thats a shame about the judges scoring you down due to gyno.

When you running your prps and insulin whats your protocol as i am running toms peps and thinking of adding in some slin.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

fil0101 said:


> Hi mate you look great in pics, and thats a shame about the judges scoring you down due to gyno.
> 
> When you running your prps and insulin whats your protocol as i am running toms peps and thinking of adding in some slin.


On the days I run the insulin I will have the peptides 10 minutes before the insulin shot


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

in for this, loads of great info already and you seem like you know your stuff! glad to see somone putting up theyre real dose's and not just saying 250-500mg tests as high as it needs to be.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

tof89 said:


> On the days I run the insulin I will have the peptides 10 minutes before the insulin shot


Thanks, i thought it might be the same as when running hgh but just wanted to know from someone who is actually running it.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

tof89 said:


> On the days I run the insulin I will have the peptides 10 minutes before the insulin shot


Doesn't insulin blunt GH release though? So wouldn't you want a longer gap? I always wait 20-30 minutes after my GH shot before I take my slin.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bensif said:


> Doesn't insulin blunt GH release though? So wouldn't you want a longer gap? I always wait 20-30 minutes after my GH shot before I take my slin.


Yeah sorry. Was going from my last cycle. Did peps then hgh then insulin. You're right. Would need to leave longer

EDIT: You only need to leave 10/15 minutes after the pep shot to have insulin.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

So you would do peps 30-45 mins before insulin pre workout?


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

fil0101 said:


> So you would do peps 30-45 mins before insulin pre workout?


You only need to wait 10-15 minutes to inject the insulin. I was correct before.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

My diet when I begin:

Training Day

Meal 1: 0carbs 45protein 50fat+1g vitamin c, 3g omega3, 5000iu vit D

During training- 50g carbs (glycofuse/raging full) 15g essential aminos 2 scoops xtend 10g creatine 30g peptopro

Immediately post training- 1 scoop whey (25g)

Post training meal (60 minutes post training): 100carbs 45protein 0fat

Meal 3: 60carbs 45protein 40fat

Meal 4: 60carbs 45protein 0fat+2g omega3

Meal 5: 50carbs 45protein 0fat

Meal 6: 0carbs 45protein 40fat

Non-training day

Meal 1: 0carbs 40protein 50fat+1g vitamin c, 3g omega3, 5000iu Vit D

Meal 2: 0carbs 40protein 50fat

Meal 3: 0carbs 40protein 50fat

Meal 4: 0carbs 40protein 50fat+ 2g omega3

Meal 5: 70carbs 40protein 0fat

Meal 6: 0carbs 40protein 20fat


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

My training. I will be training sunday, monday, tuesday, thursday, Friday. All body part will be finished with DC stretches.

Chest & Biceps 1

Flat bench 6-10

Incline flye 6-10

Incline smith press 6-10

Flat machine press 6-10

Cable crossover 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Alt db curl 6-10

Spider curl 6-10

Machine preacher 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Back & Traps 1

Deadlifts 6-10

Hammer grip chins 6-10

Bent over row 6-10

Machine row 6-10

Cable pullover 6-10

Underhand pulldowns 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

DB Shrugs 10-15 / 10% drop

Shoulders & Triceps 1

Incline side laterals 6-10

Bench rear delt rows 6-10

Smith press 6-10

Machine side lateral 6-10

Cable rear delt swings 6-10

Behind back side lateral 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Dips 6-10

Cable pressdown 6-10

Deadstop skullcrusher 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Legs 1

Lying leg curl 6-10

Squat 1) 6-10 2) 10% drop

RDL 1) 6-10 10% drop

Leg press 10-15

Single leg press 1) 15-20 2) 10% drop

Seated leg curl 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Leg extensions 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Chest & Biceps 2

Incline BB press 6-10

Incline DB press 6-10

Machine flye 6-10

Incline machine press 6-10

Flat flye 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Hex press 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Barbell curl 6-10

Incline curl 6-10

Seated rope hammer curl 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Back & Traps 2

Wide grip pulldowns 6-10

Cable row 6-10

Wide grip chins 6-10

Rack deads 6-10

Bench DB row 6-10

DB pullover 6-10

T bar row 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Machine shrugs 10-15/ 10% drop

Shoulders & Triceps 2

DB shoulder press 6-10

Seated side laterals 6-10

Face pulls 6-10

DB swings 6-10

Standing side laterals 6-10

Cable side laterals (top portion to full) 10-15 50% drop

Smith deadstop press 6-10

Overhead extensions 6-10

Standing DB kickbacks 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Legs 2

Seated leg curl 1) 6-10 2) 10% drop

Deficit RDL 6-10

Hack squats 1) 6-10 2) 10% drop

Split squat 1) 10-15 2) 10% drop

Swiss ball bridge curls 2x max reps

Sissy squats 10-15 s/s Walking lunges 10-15

Single leg extensions 10-15rp2 with 50 %drop set

Lying leg curls 6-10 20% drop 20% drop


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Clearly know your stuff dude. Will make sure i follow. Great to see your an open book in regards of what and how u do it too


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

tof89 said:


> My diet when I begin:
> 
> Training Day
> 
> ...


You structure your training and non training days like I do. I like low carbs on my off days. Gives me a rest from the volume of food and let's me get lots of healthy fats in as dats are lower on training days due to insulin.

What's your reason for doing it this way? Same reason or simply personal preference?


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bensif said:


> You structure your training and non training days like I do. I like low carbs on my off days. Gives me a rest from the volume of food and let's me get lots of healthy fats in as dats are lower on training days due to insulin.
> 
> What's your reason for doing it this way? Same reason or simply personal preference?


I do it to maintain insulin sensitivity. There was a point when id only eat carbs around training and fats the rest of the time but now I deal with them a bit better I use them a little more when needed. I also think lots of fats keep you strong and the fewer insulin spikes on rest days may serve to keep mena little leaner in the off season


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Started with the training and nutrition yesterday. Drugs dont go in until 24th november. Weighed 223lbs yesterday and 219lbs today so the unwanted water from my 2 week post show relaxing has already started to shift! Not too much to report. Still strong for me. Looking forward to really getting everything going


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Had 5 weeks off gear. Eating what I want really. Had some good down time but its time to get going again.

Heres my current condition

View attachment 161749
View attachment 161750
View attachment 161751
View attachment 161752
View attachment 161753


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nearly 2 weeks in to everything now. Currently around 25lbs up. Very watery (as expected) condition isnt awful. Sticking to my nutrition. 2 cheat meals a week. Feeling very good. Strength is flying up. Few lifts the past week. Squats 190kg for 10. Deads 220 for 8. Rack deads 250 for 8. Incline bench 125 for 10. Dumbbell shoulder press 55s for 8. I have a feeling the next few months is going to yield a lot of growth


----------



## Lette (Aug 22, 2013)

Update please


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

View attachment 164081
View attachment 164082


pictures taken on Wednesday. 248lbs in pictures (evening) finished the orals and now just running 1.2g test e and 600npp a week. Having a break from insulin and using metformin to bring back insulin sensitivity. Still running peptides. Just had bloods done. Liver is a bit high but will come down now orals are finished and with the addition of tudca. Red blood cell count also high so im giving blood on tuesday to rectify this. Everything else is great


----------



## Lette (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks really good. You are keeping a nice off season conditioning 

How about giving blood, can you keep doing with when your on gear?


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

very nice serious log. Love it

Looking very thick and full mate.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Lette said:


> Looks really good. You are keeping a nice off season conditioning
> 
> How about giving blood, can you keep doing with when your on gear?


No I cant really give blood. They will however take it and test it. Which is what I need


----------



## Lette (Aug 22, 2013)

tof89 said:


> No I cant really give blood. They will however take it and test it. Which is what I need


And how about next time? Dont they keep and file on you?

In Denmark you can only do it 1 time.

So I do it my self.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Slight changes to my plans

I've decided to compete in july so ive made a few changes in regards to my cycle. I didnt do the mini cut with dnp. Instead im now running 730 test prop 700 masteron prop and 700 tren ace a week. I am running that for the next 6 weeks whilst training am and pm. I am just about to reintroduce insulin after taking a break. After these 6 weeks I'll be crushing for 5 weeks before a big push for a 12 week prep in to the show


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

tof89 said:


> Slight changes to my plans
> 
> I've decided to compete in july so ive made a few changes in regards to my cycle. I didnt do the mini cut with dnp. Instead im now running 730 test prop 700 masteron prop and 700 tren ace a week. I am running that for the next 6 weeks whilst training am and pm. I am just about to reintroduce insulin after taking a break. After these 6 weeks I'll be crushing for 5 weeks before a big push for a 12 week prep in to the show


I saw the 250lb update shot on insta mate... U defo know ur stuff and putting it into action well!


----------

